# The Coffee Peddler



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Fair Trade Organic coffee, fresh roasted, serving breakfast sandwiches, deli sandwiches, salads, soup, baked goods, smoothies, cycle-friendly48 Ainslie South, Cambridge, Ontario

Closed Sundays

Available for private events and meetings

More...


----------

